# Hinckley lake



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Been thinking about going out to hinckley lake in brunswick next week. I fished there a few times as a kid but now I have a boat and want to get out for bass. Will I be able to put in a 14ft alluminum w/trolling motor in there? Also how is the bass fishing? and I heard there are pike in there, any size to them?


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

It's called hinckley lake because its in hinckley, not brunswick.... If you do not know the lake then do not waste your time. It is a tough lake to fish. There are no pike in the lake anymore, and if there is it is a small amount.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Well it would seem that the only way to "know a lake" would be to waste time on it or to ask for advice. Thanks anyway


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Sunfish,Crappie,Catfish and stocked Trout thats about all i've seen there in recent years. I'ts too bad, it would probably make a good Bass habitat.Maybe the metroparks can't handle the task.They should team-up with the ODNR.But I doubt it would ever happen.


----------



## SharkBit00 (Jun 23, 2010)

hey kprice, way to go with another rude response to a simple question..... must be your time of the month lol


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

fisherman,

I have never fished there but I have had very close friends do O.K. there. From what I hear the bass fishing is very very tough. My buddy used to do good fishing for Crappie. If you are going for trout (never fished for them before) my buddy used to jig heads with twister tails and would tip the jig with that powerbait corn stuff. Go out there and explore the lake and let us know how you do. Good luck!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Used to fish Hinkley a lot 30 yrs ago. Never did much there and that's when fishin was supose to be decent there. Lakes like LaDue offer a better option imo.

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, just trying to expand my options for a lake close to home (from the west side of cleveland). There are alot of lakes in NE ohio but most of them are more than an hour away from me in lakewood. Just trying to find a couple inside an hour. I will definitly have to try ladue too.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

Used to work at the boathouse years ago, actually my brother still works there once a week or so. You can look up old posts and find some info. You can launch your boat at the boathouse and it is electric only. The fishing is not near as bad as some people make it out to be. I've seen/caught some nice bass out of the lake. It is usually very muddy, but if you put a little time in getting to know the lake it is well worth it.

There are a ton of catfish in the lake and the crappie can be decent as well. 

As far as pike go i've never personally seen one caught but i do remember seeing a few pictures of some that came out of the lake 10 years ago or so. If you go there stop in the boathouse there are some pictures on the wall of some nice fish that came out of the lake.


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

I like punderson which is about 8 miles north of ladue.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

SummersOff said:


> Used to work at the boathouse years ago, actually my brother still works there once a week or so. You can look up old posts and find some info. You can launch your boat at the boathouse and it is electric only. The fishing is not near as bad as some people make it out to be. I've seen/caught some nice bass out of the lake. It is usually very muddy, but if you put a little time in getting to know the lake it is well worth it.
> 
> There are a ton of catfish in the lake and the crappie can be decent as well.
> 
> As far as pike go i've never personally seen one caught but i do remember seeing a few pictures of some that came out of the lake 10 years ago or so. If you go there stop in the boathouse there are some pictures on the wall of some nice fish that came out of the lake.


Thanks, I have a feeling there are some decent fish i in there if the time is taken to find them.


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

I was at Hinkley this morning before the rain. Lots of activity on buzzbait. miised a good 10 or so hooked 3 landed the one below. I was only there for about an hour befor it rained.

Last week I landed a nice 2 or 3 lber and lost a nice 4 or so after 3 jumps.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

14ft aluminum w/trolling motor? Under an hour from the west side? Wellington upground. Electric only. Straight out 480/rte 10 to rte 18, then south of Wellington's town square (southwest of town). Deep and clear water with a lot of different fish available. Limited quantities of pike and walleye. Good channel cats, bass, crappie, bluegill. Ladue would be my other choice. Same mix of fish but the walleye may grow bigger. If you can carry/hand wheel your boat and are up for a challenge similar to hinkley, try Medina Reservoir near I-71 and rte 18. Bass and a few walleye. All of the above are limited to electric motors.

Hinkley's major problems are attributed to the east branch of the rocky that flows into the lake and runoff. Silt covers many of the coves that would provide good bass (and pike a long time ago) habitat. These are now filled with carp and small bluegill. The remainder of the lake is heavily fished, with many of the larger fish leaving the lake on a stringer. The lake will also turn very muddy after a rain as more silt is washed in.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks, I haven't been to wellington for a long time, my dad used to race homing pigeons and would take them out there to train. I didn't know there was pike and walleye in there too, probably rare but would be a great bonus to a day of bass fishing . Thanks for the reply


----------

